# Woodstream?



## abax (Apr 10, 2020)

I've been calling Woodstream for three days
and can't get anything aside from an answering
machine that takes no messages. Anyone heard
anything?


----------



## Linus_Cello (Apr 10, 2020)

They emailed a catalog earlier this week.


----------



## silence882 (Apr 10, 2020)

In my experience, Bill's been pretty good with responding promptly to emails. With all the craziness going around right now, that might be your best option.


----------



## Ray (Apr 11, 2020)

Let's see....

Full time job with the government, full time job with Woodstream, young kid not in school. They should have lots of free time!


----------



## abax (Apr 14, 2020)

I received the catalog and tried to order some divisions, but
can't get a response. Perhaps I'll try again. Yeah, life takes
all day Ray.


----------



## Djthomp28 (Apr 15, 2020)

I have a good response with email. Then setting a time to call with the card info. Bill's stuff is worth the coordination.

Good luck!


----------



## richgarrison (Apr 15, 2020)

I replied immediately for one of his divisions and got a response.. then sent him the longer list and haven't heard anything yet since late Sunday. I suspect he's just busy...


----------



## southernbelle (Apr 15, 2020)

Same here, waiting to hear. Bill is usually very good about getting back. May be barraged with orders.


----------



## PeteM (Apr 16, 2020)

Linus_Cello said:


> They emailed a catalog earlier this week.


New catalog!? Ahhh.. I must of slipped off the email list. If you have time to Fwd Linus please do, I would love to take a look!


----------



## Djthomp28 (Apr 16, 2020)

Hopefully this uploads. Its the latest from Woodstream.


----------



## richgarrison (Apr 17, 2020)

also phrag list


----------



## richgarrison (Apr 20, 2020)

just spoke to Bill ..... all is well ...just swamped with orders...


----------



## Linus_Cello (Apr 20, 2020)

richgarrison said:


> just spoke to Bill ..... all is well ...just swamped with orders...


Glad to hear they are well. Good problem to have? Hoping I see them at our virtual society meeting.


----------



## KateL (May 13, 2020)

Linus_Cello said:


> Glad to hear they are well. Good problem to have? Hoping I see them at our virtual society meeting.


Linus, How is your society handling virtual meetings? Our Board “met” last night and we are trying to figure it out.


----------



## Linus_Cello (May 13, 2020)

Our Society is using "webex" for the virtual meetings; not sure about board meetings.


----------



## NYEric (May 14, 2020)

abax said:


> I've been calling Woodstream for three days
> and can't get anything aside from an answering
> machine that takes no messages. Anyone heard
> anything?


What do you need.


----------



## abax (May 14, 2020)

I don't need anything now. Orchid Limited,
and Tom and Thien took care of me. Well,
there's always greed for MORE!


----------



## NYEric (May 20, 2020)

OK, I will be there in a couple weeks.


----------



## abax (May 21, 2020)

Whatcha gonna git?????? Wuh oh, the MORE is kicking in!


----------



## NYEric (Jun 19, 2020)

Since we are moving our office I had to postpone the trip. As soon as we are moved I am taking time off and will visit Bill. I only reserved 3 plants so it's going to be quite the time going though the GH.


----------



## abax (Jun 19, 2020)

Eric, look over this divisions if he has any left. You know my taste by now.
You will be amply repaid.


----------

